# Peppers second litter!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so cute! A little over a week old.

These almost look black without enough light...








See...? D: what the heck?








And more agoutis


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww so are teh first ones blues?? or choco? what colour were the parents?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope, I wouldn't think so. The parents were PEW and self black. But they are both petshop mice so lots of different genes could be lurking haha. But they look like a dark chocolate in light and if there's not enough light they look like their dad- self black.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're black, they'll get darker 

Nice healthy look kitts there


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I figured  
Even the agoutis from his first fathered litter were this light now that they are older they look almost all black on top.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

good looking litter.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh wow, they're gorgeous! I'm crossing my fingers for a black kit in my first litter after seeing all the lovely ones on this forum.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: good luck! So far all my litters consist of black and agouti! I hardly have a variety. But, they are pretty so I don't mind all that much.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll need it! It's been mentioned a few times that I'm to expect agouti, haha. But with a broken doe, and the buck maybe carrying broken (pet store lines, you know the drill) agouti wouldn't be so bad if they're all "interesting" looking. The funny thing is, when I had an agouti rat baby, two breeders were practically fighting over him. If only that were the case with mice!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: agoutis are pretty cute, IMO. I have six so far and are sure to be expecting more. It would he a very good thing if people were crazy about agouti mice.  it's weird because my friends from school always want to buy PEWs from me. They think they are "rare" because they're albino. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

HAHA oh dear. Rare. Hahaha. Though I must admit I do love a good chunky PEW. <3 I think agouti might be avoided because it so closely resembles the wild version. *theorizing* But hey, whatever gets them good homes!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha yeah I think that too! I bring my mice to school a lot at people always ask if I found the agoutis outside! :lol: they think I woei with wild mice and they always automatically think they will bite or have diseases.


----------

